# New Catt list Sunset Valley



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 20, 2021)

Fred Clark put out a new list of catts. and if you were on his mailing list you would have had first dibs. The min catt. list was EXCEPTIONAL. There was 24 on that list. This was super large list of minis for Fred. You could only get to the list with a link that he sent you. It was only good until Thursday. Just checked the link and it no longer worked. Went to his web site and under mini catts he is showing all sold out. That is most likely because he hasn't gotten around to posting it for the masses. If you are into catts. and particularly the minis give him a holler. I don't want to be the only one with an overflowing greenhouse.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2021)

It was an impressive list. Definitely recommemd folks join his email distro.


----------

